# Please pray for me



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I haven't been around in about a week because I have been fairly sick. I went to our hospital's Urgent Care last night because my pain became unbearable. I have swollen lymph nodes on the right side of my neck that continue to swell and get bigger, harder and much more painful. They have taken over the muscle in my neck making it hard to move my neck and much less sleep at night. Last night they weren't exactly able to figure out what is causing so tomorrow I have a whole other round of tests awaiting me. My blood tests seem perfectly in the normal range but my body tells me there is something wrong because I get fatigues very easily.
Please pray for my exams tomorrow as I have no idea what to expect.

Thanfully Bibu has been by my side all day everyday and this makes things so much better. I can't imagine what it would have been like without his love and his permanent bond.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- that sounds serious and painful. Sending lots of prayers your way that it's something simple and that you're feeling much better very soon.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:grouphug::grouphug:Oh Cory, sorry you have been so sick.I sure hope it is nothing serious.Hopefully the tests will get to the bottom of this. Sending prayers and hope you feel better.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My heart and prayers are with you, Cory.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Prayers coming your way for a complete recovery ..


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So sorry Cory,  rayer: hope you get better soon


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - I'm so sorry that you are in pain and going thru this. I'm sending prayers to you and hoping they can figure this out quickly and you can get some relief. I know that Bibu must be glued to you knowing something is very wrong. Just wondering -- you didn't get bitten by anything like a spider or tick on your neck, did you? I hope you get some answers. Let us know and you'll be in our thoughts. :hugging:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Cory, you will definitely be in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am praying that the doctor will be able to figure out what is wrong and fix it quickly.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Sending u tones of prayers, Cory (((hugs)))


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry you are not feeling well. I will definitely keep you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and praying for a quick diagnosis and recovery.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Cory, please ask (insist) that you be checked for mono. There is a snap (quick) test & one for later---if possible have the later one done depending on how long you have had fatigue. Do you notice a cycle where you feel better part of the day & worse again? 
Sending up prayers for a speedy recovery. 
Do rest. That is critical regardless of the cause. Something is going on here.:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry you are feeling so bad. Hopefully they will get to the bottom of it with more test.........Please rest and it does sound like mono. My daughter had it in high school and they thought she had leukemia at first.....Please keep us informed and I will say prayers for you.:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh Cory, I'm so sorry to hear you've been so sick and have been in so much pain  I hope that it's nothing serious and that you feel better very soon!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Thinking of you today Cory. :grouphug:


----------



## CharmingDior (May 19, 2011)

*A Prayer for YOU!*

The bible says:
For where two or three are gathered together in my name, there am I in the midst of them. (Matthews 18:20 KJV) 

It also says:
But he [was] wounded for our transgressions, [he was] bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace [was] upon him; and with his stripes we are healed. (Isaiah 53:5 KJV)

I am writing down this prayer for you so that at the very least you and I have come into agreement here on earth...so that the Lord can be in agreement in heaven.

Heavenly Father, 
Thank you God for a new day, a day that we shall rejoice and be glad in. Thank you Lord for being the best protector, the ultimate peacemaker, and the perfect provider. Lord, I just ask for you to forgive us of all sins...sins that we know of, sins that we know not of. You said to follow you God and you will give us the desires of our hearts. And Lord, right now we are asking for healing in Cory's body. You know the pain she is going through, you know the fear she may be experiencing from just not knowing, Lord. But you said, "God did not give us the spirit of fear, but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind." (2 Timothy 1:7) We know that anything other than what you give is not from you but of the devil. And right now we rebuke all evil spirits that have come against us in EVERY area of our lives. We cast him out in the name of Jesus. Lord, you are jehovah jireh and we thank you Lord for your many blessings. You created that body, you shaped that body in YOUR perfect image, and before we know what is going on... you do Lord. And Lord we are asking for you to reveal your omniscient knowledge, wisdom, and understanding to all the doctors and caregivers involved. We thank you Lord for all tests to come back with good news, Lord. We thank you Lord for sending your son to die on the cross, thank you Lord for being healed by his stripes. Thank you Jesus for a new day, and a new season for which to fulfill the purpose you have us. Be with Cory as she goes through this time, let her never feel lonely. 

In Jesus name we pray,
Amen!

Keep your body fed as well as your spirit:thumbsup:. (If Jesus had to fight off the devil while he fast in the desert, then you know that you and I have to as well!) I know you may be unnerved, but speak good things only. Because there is TREMENDOUS power in the tongue!
(Proverbs 18:21 KJV)
Death and life [are] in the power of the tongue: and they that love it shall eat the fruit thereof.

Blessings Your Way,
Brooke


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I hope you feel better and they get it all figured out soon.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cory so sorry your unwell ,sending prayers your way .


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope you get answers soon. It's so hard to suffer and not get answers or relief.
I miss th eold days when something was wrong and it seemed like doctors could figure it out with in a couple visits and have you feeling better by the follow up.
Now it takes thousands of dollars in tests,weeks or months of treatment and fancy names of "whateverIgot-itis" and some how you don't get cured?

Money is in the treatment..not the cure...

I hope you get well soon and don't have to linger w/ this...sounds terrible.

Hugs!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Praying for you...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cory, I'm so sorry for you! 

Sending lots of hugs and positive thoughts and wishes the long way to you! :hugging:

Hope, you'll recover very quickly! Happy to hear sweet Bibu is close to you!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

How are you doing today Cory? Any news? I hope your baby is keeping a close eye on you and that the days ahead will be brighter.
sending hugs from Kitzel & me.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i just saw this , definitely praying that whatever it is , is not serious and it gets resolved soon , we love u , hope u get better real soon


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you sooooo much for all of your prayers! 

I went to visit the doctor today and he did several tests, including the mono test. They all came back negative and in the normal range. He really doesn't have an explanation for the swelling but he has given me 10 days of antibiotics (as a precaution for any unseen infection) and anti-inflammatory medicine. He touched my lymph nodes and said that the good thing is that they are moveable and that they hurt. Oddly enough this is a positive sign. 
I will begin this treatment and if the symptoms get worse then I will be back to visit him in one week.
He said that sometimes even stress can cause the lymph nodes to swell and I have indeed been under a lot of stress during the past year. 

For the next 10 days I will take these medicines and be in complete bed rest - stress free, I hope! Bibu continues to be the awesome little man he is and doesn't leave my side, not even when daddy comes home! :wub:

Thanks again for all of your support!!!!! I will keep you updated on my progress. Bibu and I send you all lots of hugs and kisses!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cory -- sending prayers that the meds work (and quickly). Hugs


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, Cory. You will be on my prayer list. Praying that God will give the doctors wisdom to find out what is going on, and for a complete healing for you. Blessings.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Cory,

So sorry to hear about this...I certainly hope things turn around for the better soon. 

Sending prayers your way...God knows all and is still a healer!

Hugs!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds painful and so uncomfortable! And I'm sorry you now have to wait a whole week before you see if you're getting better. Reminds me of those shows on TV about Mystery Diagnosis'. Your case sounds like a mystery....hope you're better quickly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory - glad there's nothing scarily wrong thru the tests. Hoping the meds you got will take care of what's wrong and get the inflammation down. Sending prayers and gee, maybe book and movie suggestions since you'll be on bed rest. Try to take it easy and de-stress. Someone's always on here to talk to. :thumbsup: I'm glad that Bibu can make your downtime better.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:grouphug: glad the tests are ok


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cory- how are you feeling? Any answers? Hope you're doing better.:grouphug:


----------

